# Most amicable?



## Sable (May 23, 2012)

What hair sheep breed is the easiest to handle?


----------



## SheepGirl (May 23, 2012)

I have never handled hair sheep, but I know the more 'primitive' hair breeds, ie the Barbados & American Blackbellies, the Mouflon (and crosses) are notorious for being flighty. I'm sure the more 'mainstream' hair breeds such as the Katahdin and Dorper are more easy to handle.

However, wild sheep (as in sheep that aren't handled by humans) will be flighty and hard to handle regardless of breed and tame sheep will be easy to handle regardless of breed. For example, my sheep are all friendly and will walk up to me in the pasture (probably thinking I have some feed for them or something) but my neighbor's sheep won't walk up to me at all, because they aren't handled regularly, like mine are (mine go to petting zoo's, the fair, plus I mess around with them, like touching their feet, walking them on a halter, etc). Even though my neighbor's sheep are still Babydoll Southdowns, if you have them cornered to try to handle them, they will try to run you over to get themselves out of the situation. And when you weigh as much as one, the scared sheep is gonna win!


----------



## kfacres (May 23, 2012)

kat and dorpers are by far the most docile.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 23, 2012)

depends more on how the individual animal is handled..Ive seen some quiet Barb's and some nutty dorpers. 

I know my dorpers are as a whole, very easy to handle..as long as the people handling them are people they "know"..


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 26, 2012)

We have the St. Croix hair sheep & due to us buying ours as a mature herd they are not overly friendly BUT that is OK. They will follow anywhere for a bucket. Friendliness/calmness is breed related - some are naturally more clam than others but how they are handled also makes a difference. WHen looking for sheep you also want to look at parasite resistance, meat quality, good mothering skills etc. Being friendly is not going to be much of a help to you if they are constantly sick, need worming regularly or are useless mothers. 

Liz


----------



## Sable (May 26, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> We have the St. Croix hair sheep & due to us buying ours as a mature herd they are not overly friendly BUT that is OK. They will follow anywhere for a bucket. Friendliness/calmness is breed related - some are naturally more clam than others but how they are handled also makes a difference. WHen looking for sheep you also want to look at parasite resistance, meat quality, good mothering skills etc. Being friendly is not going to be much of a help to you if they are constantly sick, need worming regularly or are useless mothers.
> 
> Liz


Good point Liz, and thank you all for your comments and advise.  Of course, like dog breeds, it makes sense that it may be more nurture vs. nature or vice-verse.  

I am definitely leaning toward Katahdins or Dorpers, or some kind of cross.  Still doing my homework though!


----------

